# Dashboard orange Key light



## Promap86 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello everyone
I am have a problem with my 2008 GTR R35, what happen is after I have done a full scan my vehicle with the diagnostic tool the orange key light on the right hand bottom of the dashboard has come on , by the vehicle can start ok.
I would like to know Is that any possible way to turn that key light of.
Thankyou


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

It means can't detect the key, when the battery is on its way out, the signal emitted gets weaker and the car can't detect it strongly, moving it/placing near the centre console helps, but I'd swap out the battery CR2032.. takes 2mins to change.


----------



## Promap86 (Apr 29, 2020)

ok
Understand, let me try and see .
Thankyou


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Have you tried to put the key into the key slot on the dashboard under the steering wheel and see if this helps


----------



## Promap86 (Apr 29, 2020)

no , I haven't.
But I would try and see.
Thankyou.


----------



## JColl (Feb 20, 2019)

Out of curiosity, when you drive it, are the downshifts slower?


----------



## JColl (Feb 20, 2019)

I ask because of this......








Key warning light


Odd one today. The car starts fine and all looks good while in Park. As soon as I select drive or reverse the small key symbol lights up on the dash. Car drives fine apart from the occasional sluggish downshift. I have done a shed load of googling today and most issues that state this issue also...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------

